# Advice on currency exchange



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well just got off the phone with Anne. It seems her Dengue is in the mid stages and getting worse she is going in for checkup today. I got to make last minute arrangements



1.) Does SFO (San Francisco Airport) have ATMs that exchange from USD TO PHP because I will need to take out about P2000 for taxi to get me Las Pinas which Anne tells me takes about 1 hour from NAIA Airport.


2.) I doubt she will be able pick me airport since she is weak, so I am hoping I can find good deal for ride to Las Pinas from Airport round 11 pm on Wednesday.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> Well just got off the phone with Anne. It seems her Dengue is in the mid stages and getting worse she is going in for checkup today. I got to make last minute arrangements
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has been 13 years since I used SFO as a gateway between the States and Manila. At that time there were not ATM's to handle foreign exchanges. However, there is/was a foreign currency exchange counter located in the SFO airport.

Is the Las Pinas you are making reference to the one in Manila? If so, I strongly suggest using the Swagman airport pick up and not a taxi as that late at night you would just be asking for trouble or worse. Not sure what Swag will charge for a trip over that way but call them and find out...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Airport taxi*



jdavis10 said:


> Well just got off the phone with Anne. It seems her Dengue is in the mid stages and getting worse she is going in for checkup today. I got to make last minute arrangements
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure these airport taxi's take dollars, think of how many people show up late at night, I know my wife used dollars because nothing was open late night, but it's good to be prepared with peso's if you can find any, I bought Peso's from the PNB bank in Guam once before I left, I thought the airport had an exchange spot inside but late at night? 

Check all your spots on the way I'm sure they have some peso's to exchange at horrible rates inside the airports but best to carry some small bills $5-10 for taxi service or services and if you need to use the tricycle one dollar bills.


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

Of course, there are ATMs at the Manila airport - they will dispense pesos. You may pay a foreign ATM fee (depending upon your bank) but as long as your card has the visa or mastercard logo on it, you should be fine.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I usually clear customs around 11pm on my flight in and those change counters there are still open.

Also check our Europcar for a ride. Look across the driveway outside and you'll see them in the line of offices on the left of that ramp going down to airport pickups. I've used them to local hotels.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I would just take US Dollars and change some of them (maybe $100 or $200; just enough to get you started) at the money changer at the airport. I wouldnt take the chance that the taxi driver accepts US Dollars.

I always take the yellow taxis as their prices are pretty fair. To see the absolute maximum you should pay, check out the flate rate taxis with the big board showing destinations and prices. The flat rate taxis want like p800 to take me to Ortigas and the yellow taxis run around p350 or p400 on the meter.


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just curious - is there a reason _*not*_ to use the ATM at MNL? If it is because of the fee, I am lucky to not have to pay that (USAA is a great bank!) - but if it because of something else, I'd like to know. Thanks!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mrcurtis08 said:


> Just curious - is there a reason not to use the ATM at MNL? If it is because of the fee, I am lucky to not have to pay that (USAA is a great bank!) - but if it because of something else, I'd like to know. Thanks!


Absolutely none! Its what IS usually due, even though I get nivked by JZP Morgan Chase for a $5 "foreign ATM" fee and the p200 Fil Bank fee! Big deal, I make up for by not taking the hit on lousy airport xchnge rates!


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gotchya. Not only does USAA not charge me a foreign transaction fee (or any fee), they reimburse me for the fee charged by the Philippine bank! USAA is a *really* great bank! 
Still,like you say, its worth paying a fee sometimes for the convenience.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

overmyer said:


> Absolutely none! Its what IS usually due, even though I get nivked by JZP Morgan Chase for a $5 "foreign ATM" fee and the p200 Fil Bank fee! Big deal, I make up for by not taking the hit on lousy airport xchnge rates!


How lousy are airport rates? They seemed to be the going rate when I was there...43+


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> How lousy are airport rates? They seemed to be the going rate when I was there...43+


Generally, you get the lowest exchange rates at airports and hotels (worldwide). ATM withdrawal is ok, particularly if using US debit from credit union institution, as most of those don't zap you for using someone elses machine like the big banks do!


----------



## billygoat (Aug 31, 2013)

*exchange rates at NAIA*



cvgtpc1 said:


> How lousy are airport rates? They seemed to be the going rate when I was there...43+


that's been my experience at NAIA...the money changers seemed to offer pretty much the same rates as posted online....but things change day to day around here and I haven't been through Manila airport since May when I last came in....

I agree about being cautious what transport you use....as said elsewhere, the airport (yellow) taxis are pretty safe and fair as far as I know....the other suggestions are worth looking into as well...


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

mrcurtis08 said:


> Just curious - is there a reason _*not*_ to use the ATM at MNL? If it is because of the fee, I am lucky to not have to pay that (USAA is a great bank!) - but if it because of something else, I'd like to know. Thanks!


Are you using a USAA ATM/Debit card, credit card or something else? Because whenever I use my USAA ATM/Debit cards to pull money out of an ATM in Manila (I usually use an HSBC Philippines ATM), I have to pay the 1% fee. I've only had USAA reimburse me the $3 (or whatever) fee from a US bank (like a Navy Fed ATM).


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes, I use a USAA ATM card. They never charge me a foreign transaction fee and they always reimburse me for the fees other banks charge - I have used ATMs of most of the banks here, including HSBC. There is a limit of $15 per month reimbursement, so I can only get about 5 free withdrawals a month.


----------

